# Weekend Report



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Just wrapped up a 5 boat 3 day trip for Capt. Travis Lovell with a group from North Dakota that comes down to Dularge every year. The guys are fascinated with our bull reds and that was mostly the target for 3 days. On day 1 most of the guys caught so many bull reds and drum that they got their fix right off. Day 2 was forecast to be fairly calm so we took them trout fishing, getting 200 shrimp from Tracy Macie. Conditions were great but the trout weren't biting in the morning so we headed back to bull red fishing. Once again the bulls were biting hot and heavy and once tired from those we moved on to slot reds. Most of mid day was spent searching coming up short until about 2:00 when we hit paydirt. The slots were in a frenzy and taking down the 4 Horsemen corks frequently. Lots of throwbacks but ended up with 13 keepers before calling it quits. Day 3 was delayed for about 6 hours to let some weather pass through and we hit the water around 12:30. The search was on for slot reds and we hit the tide just right catching 10 in the first hour at our first stop. More searching led to poor results until once again at the last minute we found some hungry ones finishing the evening with 17 reds. This group of guys enjoys being in Louisiana taking in the sights, fish, and food. Chef Shawn P did them in every day with many great meals including pastalaya, boiled crawfish, chargrilled oysters, etouffee, and all the great desserts the man dreams up! It was a home run for everyone! Big thanks to Capt. T Love for the trips!Â

Capt. Rob Dupont
225-776-9820
www.impulsefishingcharters.com


----------

